# Shocking Youth Message Stuns Hearers-Paul Washer



## annmarie (Jul 3, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - Shocking Youth Message Stuns..

What a message! I pray you have a chance to listen to this today!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is what some others thought Ann Marie.


----------



## annmarie (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Vigneault. I didn't realize it was already on here.


----------

